# Severalls Hospital 2011 -The Beginning of the End.....



## Lightbuoy (Sep 29, 2011)

It has been known for me to wrongly anticipate the above, with various "final & last visits" etc, etc, however, it would apear that this time, this Hospital's days really are numbered.

It's been well publicised that a new road is planned, which will run from the recently opened A12 Junction, past Orchard Villa, right through Fernholme Villa (to be demolished), across the Cricket Ground, before joining-up with the Northern Approach Road, just behind Defoe Crescent (originally Staff Houses for Severalls).

In even more recent days, preparation works have commenced, with the dense undergrowth and vegetation, that had been allowed to grow un-checked for more than a decade, cleared away from the area surrounding Fernholme Villa.

Between the path of the new road and Mill Road, Planning Permission has recently been granted for almost 250 new houses, which in effect, will be the first "Residential" development to take place on the Hospital site. The original Main Block main still be around for now, however the new road will "open-up" the rest of the Hospital site, making the prospect of gaining Planning Permission more likely, and more attractive to potential Buyers / Developers.

*Linkies.....*

http://www.gazette-news.co.uk/news/9043360.248_homes_at_Severalls_finally_get_green_light/

http://www.homesandcommunities.co.uk/article/unlocking-public-sector-land-severalls-former-hospital-site

*FERNHOLME VILLA -PLEASE NOTE:* The blue sheeting has been placed over all gaps in the Building, as Bats are roosting here, and are being monitored, before being "re-located" to a suitable new home. Please avoid entering until this process has been completed (anticipated early next year).

Must admit, that after so many year of being used to the place being so quiet and peaceful, with only the occasional rabbit, deer, or other wildlife for company, it seems really surreal to see all this activity!

Below are a few photographs of Fernholme Villa, together with the site of the proposed 248 new homes, and the route of the new road, all taken recently (exact dates not shown to respect "House Rules") 

*Fernholme Villa (Female Villa)*



















































*Route of new link road*

*Looking north towards A12 - Axial Way.....*





*Looking south-west toward site of Iris House (Orchard Villa / Main Hospital on right out of view).....*





*Looking north back towards site of Iris House (Orchard Villa and Main Hospital on left out of sight).....*










*Site of Phase 1 of the re-development (248 new homes), with Water Tower from Myland Infectious Diseases Hospital.....*































Hope this will be of interest, and will add more up-dates to here as often as spare time allows.

EDIT:

Handy leaflet sized guide to the proposed Link Road

http://www.langham.org.uk/Parish/Transport/A12 leaflet _final_print & bleed_27 Nov pm.pdf

Thanks for looking


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 30, 2011)

Lightbuoy! Great to see you back.  
Cheers for the updates...I know how much Severalls has meant to you. Fab pics and look forward to more.


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 30, 2011)

yes interesting mate some place i never had the time to visit


----------



## krela (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey dude, hope you are well.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Sep 30, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Lightbuoy! Great to see you back.
> Cheers for the updates...I know how much Severalls has meant to you. Fab pics and look forward to more.



Thanks Foxy  No problemo! WIll be watching the site now more closely, spare time permitting.

Got a feeling that I'll still be going back, even when the site has been converted / re-developed! 

Hope all's good with you in the "wilds" of the West Country


----------



## Lightbuoy (Sep 30, 2011)

Pincheck said:


> yes interesting mate some place i never had the time to visit



Well, there still is time (albeit rather a trek for you!) It has been know for my anticipated "time is running out" for Sevs to be a bit premature!  The Main Buildings will still be here for a while yet, but with work beginning ahead of demo' of one of the out-lying Villas, Sevs is beginning to lose it's "un-touched" feel (vandals / arsonists not included in this statement of course).


----------



## Lightbuoy (Sep 30, 2011)

krela said:


> Hey dude, hope you are well.



Howdy back at ya!

Things are good thanks. Trust that you're well too


----------



## nelly (Sep 30, 2011)

Awwww, this is sad to see, got to get back there SOON!!!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 7, 2011)

*OCTOBER UPDATE*


More tree / hedgerow clearance.

New fence erected to define Public Footpath.

A few photos.....

*Marking-out for the new fence*










*A barrier easily overcome*





*Changing views along Tower Lane*















*Looking south west towards Fernholme Villa*




















*One of the huge Oak trees felled to make way for the new Link Road*





*Looking north east towards the A12*










*The new fence along the Public Footpath (work in progress)*























































*You have been warned!*





*The Main Hospital Buildings just visible, with the Chimney of the Water Tower beyond*





*Looking north east back towards Tower Lane and the A12*





*Only a matter of time now for Fernholme Villa.....*










*Another magnificent Oak Tree on borrowed time?*





As always, many thanks for looking


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 7, 2011)

They arent doing that simply to keep us out!!Thanks for the update.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Nov 2, 2011)

*NOVEMBER UPDATE*


Fernhole Villa demolition has begun,
More tree / hedgerow clearance,
New fence around part of route of proposed Link Road completed.

Some photos.....

*New fence now complete.....*



































*Numbered Days now for Fernholme Villa (originally Female Villa)* 















*Along Tower Lane towards Mill Road and old Water Tower of Myland Infectious Diseases Hospital*










As always, comments most welcome and thanks for looking!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for the update....I think!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Nov 3, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> Thanks for the update....I think!



Know what ya mean -mixed feelings going on here :sad::chatterbox::arghh::wcry::err:


----------



## Lightbuoy (Nov 5, 2011)

*NOVEMBER UPDATE*

The pace of demolition of Fernholme Villa has really picked-up now.....





















Soon to be consigned to the History Books and people's memories -a sign of things to come me thinks


----------



## mookster (Nov 6, 2011)

It always puts a slight lump in my throat whenever I see an asylum like that begining to come down, the irreversible process of ultimate destruction has finally begun


----------



## Lightbuoy (Nov 11, 2011)

*Phase 1 of re-development to commence soon.....*

According to the local Newspaper, work on "Phase 1" (248 new homes) is due to commence soon. As mentioned, the first Phase will be built away from the main Hospital Buildings, in the north-eastern corner, where Tower Lane meets with Mill Road at the old Myland Hospital Water Tower.

Linky below.....

http://www.gazette-news.co.uk/archive/2011/11/11/News+%28ecs_news%29/9356277.Colchester__Work_to_start_on_long_awaited_housing_development/


----------



## Lightbuoy (Nov 14, 2011)

*NOVEMBER UPDATE 2*

More trees / vegetation cleared just to the north of Mill Road Therapy Centre.

For the first time in years, the old Cricket Pavillion can be seen from this corner of the Site.

Also, a new metal spiked-top fence has been installed in front of the Southern Wards, roughly following the Hospital's original "Kidney" shaped perimeter road. Presumably this is to maintain a secure perimeter to the Hospital Buildings once construction of the N.A.R. begins next year.


The pics.....


*Original 1913 Cricket Pavillion, with Water Tower in the background*





*1930's Birchwood Villa (still in use as Trust's H.Q.)*





*Southern Wards of main Hospital Buildings -note the shiney new spikey fency! *





*A general view looking across the old Cricket Pitch towards the main Hospital Buildings. The new N.A.R. will plough across the middle of the old Pitch*





*1913 "Female" Villa (Fernholme Villa) -demolition is now well underway on this one.....*





*Behind the old Cricket Pavillion (where the Social Club stood until 2006), showing roughly where the new N.A.R. will join with the existing Northern Approach Road, with the rear of Defoe Crescent (originally Staff Houses for the Hospital) in the background*


----------



## FlutterGirl (Nov 14, 2011)

**

Wow, as a newbie explorer this place was on my TO DO list..I wonder if I'll get the chance before it's too late. Thanks for the update and great to see you photos.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Nov 28, 2011)

*Homes & Communities Agency Announcement for Phase 1*

*Developer announced for Phase 1 of Site Re-development*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2011/11/14/crest-wins-20m-essex-hospital-to-homes-job/


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 18, 2012)

*Proposals for Phase 2 (Re-development of Main Hospital Site)*

*Proposals for Phase 2 (Re-development of Main Hospital Site)*

In late December of 2011, a revised Planning Application was submitted to Colchester B.C.
This new Application is seeking Approval to demolish all but a small section of the original Edwardian "Echelon" Ward Buildings (on the south western corner). The Water Tower & Administartion Building are also to be kept, along with Larch House. However, Myland Court is to now be demo'd, together with Chestnut Villa. Ivy Villa is now too far gone to be kept, as originally proposed. Worryingly, no mention is made as to the future of the Chapel (and it does not feature on the revised "Masterplan" as a retained building) 

Anticipated "hand-over" of the Site is the middle of 2013.

Below are a few Plans of the revised Planning Application (with original 2001 MasterPlan first):

*Original 2001 Masterplan*




*Revised Masterplan -2011*





It is proposed to divide the Site into distinct areas:

*North Western*





*Myland Court*









*North Central*





*NAR Frontage (eastern boundary)*





*South Western*





*The Core (wasn't that a Film???) *

















*The Future?*









More updates as & when peeps


----------



## shadowman (Feb 12, 2012)

Great stuff Lightbuoy, I think it might be well worth you investing in a log burner this winter ;-)


----------



## klempner69 (Feb 12, 2012)

Love those artist impression of the utopian street views..Swindon has had similar ones published,but the reality is always so different!


----------



## Sectionate (Feb 18, 2012)

Interesting, I had a suspicion that they would demo most of it


----------



## AndrewGrim (Mar 10, 2012)

OK i'm going to make an attempt.

Can someone please just advise if it's doable without a ladder to save a long drive for nothing.

Graciás


----------

